# Olhão - Capital da Ria Formosa mas não merece esta designação



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2009 às 23:26)

Nos últimos meses tenho vindo a assistir a várias denúncias que  colocam Olhão não muito bem no Algarve turístico. Eu como olhanense tenho pena que ninguém faça nada contra o atentado ambiental que continua há vários anos na cidade de Olhão é triste.

Em pleno século XXI uma cidade em que o Sr. Francisco Leal (presidente da CMO) caracteriza por cidade 5 estrelas, onde a maioria das pessoas que moram em Olhão, sabem bem da lixeira clandestina a cerca de 1,5 km da cidade, para verem a notícia e as fotos é só irem ao meu blog: http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/180994.html

Para além da lixeira clandestina pode dizer-se que tem muitos mais problemas, como esgotos a céu aberto junto ao cais de embarque para as ilhas, junto à McDonalds, a etar poente trabalha deficientemente e em muitos dias o cheiro chega a ser insuportável na zona poente da cidade, até mesmo junto à marina, coitados dos turistas que vão comprar casa junto à marina, tem direito a perfume e tudo.

Assim, Olhão conhecida Capital da Ria Formosa tem muito para andar para acabar com estes casos gravíssimos de atentado à natureza é triste mas é a realidade.


----------



## kikofra (21 Fev 2009 às 23:37)

"Nós por cá" é capaz de ser a solução


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2009 às 23:46)

kikofra disse:


> "Nós por cá" é capaz de ser a solução



Aqui, fica o vídeo do programa "Nós por Cá" em que o presidente da CMO recusou-se a prestar declarações.

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## psm (22 Fev 2009 às 00:21)

Portugal nos seus contrastes, e também no seu melhor!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2010 às 11:52)

Mais um atentado ambiental contra a Ria Formosa.

*CCDR recomenda à Câmara de Olhão que desloque entulho depositado à beira da Ria Formosa*

A Comissão de Coordenação e Desenvolvimento Regional (CCDR) do Algarve recomendou hoje à Câmara de Olhão que desloque um volume de entulho depositado numa área de Reserva Ecológica Nacional (REN) para uma zona que não seja protegida.

Em causa está uma descarga de resíduos da construção civil por parte da autarquia numa área de aterro municipal, situação que foi entretanto resolvida pela própria câmara, que retirou a maior parte do lixo.

Em declarações à Lusa, fonte da Câmara de Olhão disse ter-se tratado de uma "situação pontual" que foi resolvida "assim que o presidente soube da descarga", uma vez que não tinha sido dada ordem para tal.

Segundo a CCDR/Algarve, a quase totalidade dos entulhos, depositada em dezembro numa área do Parque Natural da Ria Formosa (PNRF), foi entretanto retirada, embora tenham ainda restado no local alguns resíduos.

Esse pequeno volume de resíduos vai agora ser retirado pela autarquia, depois de a CCDR/Algarve ter recomendado em ofício hoje enviado à Câmara de Olhão que fossem deslocados para uma zona não protegida.

"Ficou acordado [entre a autarquia e as autoridades competentes] que a solução imediata para o problema passa por deslocar cerca de três metros de terras para uma zona não pertencente à REN", disse fonte da CCDR.

Aquele organismo dirigiu um auto de notícia à Câmara de Olhão, embora não tal não implique que seja aplicada multa, explicou a mesma fonte, ressalvando que o mesmo pode apenas resultar numa "repreensão".

Tanto a Administração da Região Hidrográfica (ARH) do Algarve como a direção do Parque Natural da Ria Formosa estão a par da situação, tendo também intervindo na reunião que conduziu às soluções apresentadas.

Contudo, diz a CCDR/Algarve, a situação só ficará totalmente resolvida com as intervenções previstas ao abrigo do programa Polis Litoral Ria Formosa e que ainda não têm data específica.

Fonte: Barlavento Online

A CCDR já há muito devia multar a CMO, por atentados ambientais graves contra a Ria Formosa mas a multa nunca é aplicada e passado alguns meses voltam a fazer o mesmo.

Mais informações em: http://www.olhaolivre.blogspot.com/

Que tristeza que é Portugal pode-se fazer tudo e nunca se é multado. Nem que fazermos queixas às entidades europeias ou mundiais, a nós (Olhanenses) é que ninguém vai calar-nos contra os atentados ambientais que diariamente acontece em Olhão contra a Ria Formosa, uma zona que devia ser preservada e não destruída aos poucos.


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2010 às 13:02)

Medidas Urgentes:

- Numa primeira fase as habitações ilegais e as segundas habitações devem ser removidas das ilhas-barreira; numa segunda fase, dever-se-ia equacionar demolir todas as habitações;

- Tornar os terrenos do Pontal públicos e renaturalizar as áreas degradadas;

- Travar a expansão da muralha de betão que está a cercar a Ria;

- Renaturalizar áreas de sapal sujeitas a drenagem;

- Recuperar as manchas de pinheiro-manso e de sobreiro que ainda existem entre o Livramento e a Fuzeta.

O que aconteceu em Olhão nas últimas décadas é um crime que só mostra a boçalidade e o mau gosto das recentes gerações. Os antigos edifícios e palacetes do centro da cidade foram demolidos ou abandonados: edifícios lindíssimos e com divisões muito espaçosas, para serem substituídos por verdadeiras aberrações urbanísticas. É o que dá quando se tem o espaço urbano gerido por bimbos, parolos, saloios com diplomas, e quando se tem proprietários que esperam ansiosamente por vender o palacete oitocentista da família para comprar um BMW topo de gama. 

Antigamente, quando se herdava uma casa ou um terreno da família, só em último caso se vendia a herança, pois vender para desperdiçar depois o dinheiro era uma falta de respeito para com o trabalho e os sacrifícios dos antepassados. 

Resumindo, a cidade cubista desapareceu e já não há nada a fazer. A História no seu tempo devido julgará que cometeu este crime boçal.

PS: estes burros demoliram as antigas fábricas de conserva que podiam ter sido restauradas para habitação mantendo a externamente a arquitectura industrial. Triste país, o nosso.

PS2: Olhão tem mantido a mesma população, mas não para de crescer. Qualquer dia há betão para o dobro ou o triplo da população. Resta saber quem pagará no futuro este espaço urbano extra.


----------



## belem (10 Fev 2010 às 23:16)

Eu não sei se sabem responder a isto, mas será que ainda há camaleões nas dunas da Praia Verde ( Monte Gordo)?
Quando tinha uns 8 anos, lembro-me de ver um num pinheiro.
A primeira reacção do camaleão foi um «bluff» que me assustou bastante! 
Na Ria Formosa, em que zonas existe camaleão ( se não quiserem tornar isso público, usem pm ou não respondam se assim preferirem).
Preocupa-me imenso a situação do camaleão, pois sei que é uma espécie muito frágil, bioindicadora, controladora de pragas e emblemática nos locais onde vive.


----------



## frederico (10 Fev 2010 às 23:50)

belem disse:


> Eu não sei se sabem responder a isto, mas será que ainda há camaleões nas dunas da Praia Verde ( Monte Gordo)?
> Quando tinha uns 8 anos, lembro-me de ver um num pinheiro.
> A primeira reacção do camaleão foi um «bluff» que me assustou bastante!
> Na Ria Formosa, em que zonas existe camaleão ( se não quiserem tornar isso público, usem pm ou não respondam se assim preferirem).
> Preocupa-me imenso a situação do camaleão, pois sei que é uma espécie muito frágil, bioindicadora, controladora de pragas e emblemática nos locais onde vive.



Já respondi.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2010 às 00:05)

belem disse:


> Eu não sei se sabem responder a isto, mas será que ainda há camaleões nas dunas da Praia Verde ( Monte Gordo)?
> Quando tinha uns 8 anos, lembro-me de ver um num pinheiro.
> A primeira reacção do camaleão foi um «bluff» que me assustou bastante!
> Na Ria Formosa, em que zonas existe camaleão ( se não quiserem tornar isso público, usem pm ou não respondam se assim preferirem).
> Preocupa-me imenso a situação do camaleão, pois sei que é uma espécie muito frágil, bioindicadora, controladora de pragas e emblemática nos locais onde vive.




Na Quinta de Marim, em Olhão, existe uma área reservada aos camaleões, bem identificada, e paga-se entrada e fazes uma bela caminhada pela Quinta onde tens o moinho de maré, o cão de água, as salinas.  Na praia verde não sei, mas a praia a seguir à Praia Verde direito a VRSA existe lá.


----------



## belem (11 Fev 2010 às 00:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na Quinta de Marim, em Olhão, existe uma área reservada aos camaleões, bem identificada, e paga-se entrada e fazes uma bela caminhada pela Quinta onde tens o moinho de maré, o cão de água, as salinas.  Na praia verde não sei, mas a praia a seguir à Praia Verde direito a VRSA existe lá.



Muito obrigado pelas referências, Algarvio1980 e Frederico!


----------



## ofilha (18 Fev 2010 às 15:56)

Este assunto que vou trazer e fora do topico da currente discussao.
Preciso de ajuda.  Estou a pensar mudar para Olhao depois de ter vivido nos Estados Unidos por quase quarenta anos.  Estava a procura de apartamentos quando fui dirigido ao Olhao.  Quanto mais vi mais gostei,  mas estou interessado em saber mais sobre Olhao.  Vou ai em Abril para ver a cidade. Podem dizer-me se existe muito turismo?  Uma das coisas que estou a tentar evitar e um lugar com demasiado turismo, sei que e bom para a economia da cidade  mas para mim, quero evitar essas massas de turistas estrangeiros.  
Outra pergunta, ha possibilidades de fazer trabalho voluntario na area de proteccao do ambiente?

Joao Coelho


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2010 às 22:13)

ofilha disse:


> Este assunto que vou trazer e fora do topico da currente discussao.
> Preciso de ajuda.  Estou a pensar mudar para Olhao depois de ter vivido nos Estados Unidos por quase quarenta anos.  Estava a procura de apartamentos quando fui dirigido ao Olhao.  Quanto mais vi mais gostei,  mas estou interessado em saber mais sobre Olhao.  Vou ai em Abril para ver a cidade. Podem dizer-me se existe muito turismo?  Uma das coisas que estou a tentar evitar e um lugar com demasiado turismo, sei que e bom para a economia da cidade  mas para mim, quero evitar essas massas de turistas estrangeiros.
> Outra pergunta, ha possibilidades de fazer trabalho voluntario na area de proteccao do ambiente?
> 
> Joao Coelho



Caro João Coelho, Olhão não é um local muito turístico, é uma cidade calma, caracterizada pelas suas casas brancas em forma de cubo, uma cidade conhecida como piscatória e onde o marisco da Ria Formosa é uma autêntica delícia, por enquanto, com a construção de um hotel de 5 estrelas e com apartamentos na marina nova, talvez ganhe mais algum movimento turístico. Local bom para viver e se for com vista para a Ria Formosa e para as ilhas melhor ainda.

Quanto à sua pergunta, veio bater à porta certa, existe um projecto com apenas alguns meses chamado "RIAS- Centro de Recuperação e Investigação de Animais Selvagens Ria Formosa - Olhão" que anda à procura de voluntários, logo uma boa oportunidade, deixo aqui o site para que possa dar uma olhadela, onde pode pedir informações acerca do voluntariado: http://rias-aldeia.blogspot.com/ .


----------



## Agreste (19 Fev 2010 às 20:47)

ofilha disse:


> Este assunto que vou trazer e fora do topico da currente discussao.
> Preciso de ajuda.  Estou a pensar mudar para Olhao depois de ter vivido nos Estados Unidos por quase quarenta anos.  Estava a procura de apartamentos quando fui dirigido ao Olhao.  Quanto mais vi mais gostei,  mas estou interessado em saber mais sobre Olhao.  Vou ai em Abril para ver a cidade. Podem dizer-me se existe muito turismo?  Uma das coisas que estou a tentar evitar e um lugar com demasiado turismo, sei que e bom para a economia da cidade  mas para mim, quero evitar essas massas de turistas estrangeiros.
> Outra pergunta, ha possibilidades de fazer trabalho voluntario na area de proteccao do ambiente?
> 
> Joao Coelho



Não sei que parte de Olhão procuras João mas eu preferiria a parte rural. E que tal tentar abrir um negócio em Olhão?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Mar 2010 às 13:04)

Agreste disse:


> Não sei que parte de Olhão procuras João mas eu preferiria a parte rural. E que tal tentar abrir um negócio em Olhão?



Já agora por que não Vila Real de Sto Antonio??

__________________________________


Já agora se precisares de casa??


----------

